
Craig Wright's proof isn't valid because he uses bash background instead of && - neuropie
https://imgur.com/ZUXBkTt
======
neuropie
The use of & instead of && here means that openssl start running at the same
time as the base64 decode command. This means that openssl could start reading
from an old version of the signature file before base64 starts writing to the
new one.

~~~
neilh23
The shell '>' redirect will truncate the file first of all, for example:

    
    
      echo "foo" > message.txt ; ( sleep 3 ; echo "bar" ) > message.txt & echo "message: '$( cat message.txt )'"
    

will print "message ''", not "message 'foo'".

Interestingly, that means that the 'openssl' command might have been working
with an empty signature.

Of course, he might have just aliased 'openssl' as 'echo "Verified OK"' ...

